# Sony RX10 quality of photos in continuous mode



## acar (Dec 29, 2020)

I've had a Sony RX10 for a few years and have been learning my way around the camera.

I've started shooting in Aperture or Shutter priority for most of my shots.

I'm struggling when taking picture of people especially if they are moving a little inside and the light is low.

I've tried using shutter priority around 1/250 in continuous mode, S focus setting, RAW.

The issue I'm having is the quality of the images...some appear to be in focus but very grainy.

I'm not sure if it's something I'm doing wrong or the limitations of the camera.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## weepete (Dec 29, 2020)

Sounds like the light levels are too low and either the camera is dropping the shutter speed too far or raising the ISO too much.

Could you post up an example photo to let us have a look? it's usually easier to tell what the issues are if we can see it.

Sometimes light levels are just too low and you need supplimental lighting like flash to get acceptable settings.


----------

